# Haban Sickle Bar Model 405 -Bolens TubeFrame Manual



## guest2

These are copies of the haban model 405 sickle bar mower owner's operator's manual 
Cover page


----------



## guest2

inside front cover


----------



## guest2

page1


----------



## guest2

page 2


----------



## guest2

page 3


----------



## guest2

page 4


----------



## guest2

page 5


----------



## guest2

page 6


----------



## guest2

page 7


----------



## guest2

page 8


----------



## guest2

page 9


----------



## guest2

page 10


----------



## guest2

page 11


----------



## guest2

page 12


----------



## guest2

page 13


----------



## guest2

page 14


----------



## guest2

page 15


----------



## guest2

page 16


----------



## guest2

page 17


----------



## guest2

page 18


----------



## guest2

page 19


----------



## guest2

page 20


----------



## guest2

page 21


----------



## guest2

page 22 (LAST)


----------



## aguysmiley

Sixchows

I think it's cool that you take the time to post this stuff. I don't happen to have one of these, but I've saved it all just incase I get one in the future. Thanks


----------



## jodyand

Your second satisfied customer Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## guest2

YOUR WELCOME!!


----------



## BHLD

*old bolens info needed*

I have a old Bolens tractor from the 1947???? it has the front wheels together and the back wheels spread way appart. I was looking for any (I mean anything at all)info. Please need HELP.I also have with it a plow,sickle mower,and Snow Blade...Please Email me at [email protected]



Thank you


----------



## guest2

BHLD
Welcome to TF!
Does it look like this?

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4955


----------



## greenspan

Hi folks, I am new to this forum. I bought a Haban 415 sickle bar mower and I am looking for a service manual. I already found it with the manualfox search engine, but still looking for a free one. Can anyone help?


----------

